# Shaving Fels Naptha



## connie in WV

Please, people, tell me that you have come up with a quick, easy way to shave Fels Naptha for homemade laundry soap! :soap:


----------



## Step

If your only going to use one bar, take a large knife and cut the soap into small chunks and put into a gallon of water, heat for a while, add your Borax and Washing soap, heat for a while longer and stir. Turn off stove and let sit over night and your ingredients will thicken. Using a stick wand (blender), whip cooled thick ingredients into a liquid paste.


----------



## Michele of MI

I grate mine on a cheese grater in the middle of the living room. This is fast because my family see's what I'm doing and they all want to help... 5 minutes or less per bar of soap. It's pretty quick even without the help (probably faster actually).


----------



## linn

I cut the bar into chunks and run it through the grating attachment on my food processor. This is the fastest and easiest way I have used.


----------



## Sarabeth

Put the bar of soap in a pie plate in the microwave. I do 30 seconds at a time. It will puff up into a big spongy looking ball. Let it cool completely, and you can crumble it with your fingers....


----------



## NostalgicGranny

I whack mine up in the food processor. Before that I used the cheese grater and grated by hand.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Sarabeth said:


> Put the bar of soap in a pie plate in the microwave. I do 30 seconds at a time. It will puff up into a big spongy looking ball. Let it cool completely, and you can crumble it with your fingers....



Fels Naptha does this??? Man, I'm going to have to get some just so I can do this!!! cool!


----------



## JR05

I just might have to try that too! I put mine is the an food processer with lthe other ingredients and mix.


----------



## pafish6

I use an old veggie peeler and then run it thru an old black and decker mini chopper. but I will have to try the microwave next time. that seems much "funner!"


----------



## Spinner

I wonder if an old salad shooter would work?


----------



## pafish6

Sarabeth said:


> Put the bar of soap in a pie plate in the microwave. I do 30 seconds at a time. It will puff up into a big spongy looking ball. Let it cool completely, and you can crumble it with your fingers....


this really does work! it took about 1 minute, 45 seconds in my microwave. thank you for saving me time!


----------



## Woodpecker

Sarabeth said:


> Put the bar of soap in a pie plate in the microwave. I do 30 seconds at a time. It will puff up into a big spongy looking ball. Let it cool completely, and you can crumble it with your fingers....


Thanks for this tip! I just did this with my bar of Dr. Bronner's.


----------



## MSMH

Sarabeth said:


> Put the bar of soap in a pie plate in the microwave. I do 30 seconds at a time. It will puff up into a big spongy looking ball. Let it cool completely, and you can crumble it with your fingers....


I always wanted to try making laundry soap from Fels Naptha. This definitely sounds doable. Is this on "high?" (How many watts?)


----------



## Kriket

Sarabeth said:


> Put the bar of soap in a pie plate in the microwave. I do 30 seconds at a time. It will puff up into a big spongy looking ball. Let it cool completely, and you can crumble it with your fingers....


WOAH!! A _plastic_ pie plate people! All the pie making implements I have are metal!

Where are you getting the Fels Naptha? All I have ever been able to find is the bar in the grocery that isn't really Fels Naptha, is that what you're using?

Sadly, laundery detergent isn't something that I have made myself yet. I have about 10L stockpiled, maybe after that runs out I will give it a go.

Does anyone wash diapers in their home-made Fels Naptha soap? We have prefolds mostly, they seem to come clean in everything. But the husband likes his AIOs, which are a bioch to wash.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom

Will have to try the microwave process when I make my next batch.


----------



## Karen

I can't wait to try the microwave trick. With my arthritis it kills my hands to grate and it. Thanks a million!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

What do you mean that the bar of Fels Naptha at the store isn't really Fels Naptha?? What is it then?


----------



## Michele of MI

Kriket, I have used the homemade laundry detergent on cloth diapers with no problem. I use vinegar in the rinse cycle, and run a second rinse after that, but only because my daughter has sensitive skin. I may try the Dr. Bronners next time instead of the Fels-Naptha though.


----------



## country_wife

I do mine on the cheese grater. It doesn't take any time at all. Speaking of...I have a giveaway at my blog and the prize is three bars of Fels-Naptha.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Kriket said:


> WOAH!! A _plastic_ pie plate people! All the pie making implements I have are metal!
> 
> Where are you getting the Fels Naptha? All I have ever been able to find is the bar in the grocery that isn't really Fels Naptha, is that what you're using?


You can use zote or octagon. Some people even use ivory soap.


----------

